# I just butchered flatband's Pocket Plinker



## ZDP-189

I know I've made a beautiful slingshot look somewhat tacky. I know it's not a valid way to aim a slingshot. I built it to see how much my hand wobbles under different conditions of band tension and grip style. There's comments on that in my blog post: How does draw strength affect accuracy.

The point of showing it here was some of you might like to see how I attached it ... and to give you all a good laugh, of course.


----------



## smitty

I like that kind of stuff. I have a mini mag hooked up to one of my slingshots for shooting at night and it really helps too. How much do those things cost and where do you get them from?


----------



## ZDP-189

I got the <5mw laser and sight rail from Apliu Street in Hong Kong. I spent about $30, but I have a cosy relationship with the store. I had to cut and respray the rail to fit. Yes, it would take a flashlight with the right mount. I plan to sell it when I'm done with it.


----------



## Flatband

I love playing around with that stuff and experimenting in general! If it works ,the heck with what it looks like! Flatband


----------



## pelleteer

The Flatband Tactical Slingshot! All it needs is a night vision scope and folding stock!







It actually looks sorta cool, Z.


----------



## ZDP-189

I'm not too keen on tactical slingshots normally, but this was a means to an end and less destructive than boring a big hole through it.

If one did want a tactical slingshot, the possibilities are endless. It might look good with a light on it. I wouldn't want to put a camera on it. An M203 grenade launcher or a whisky flask would hit the spot.

A fishing reel would require a metal handle. Actually, that's the kind of thing that Hogansonscastings would excel at.

An integral 2, 3 or 4 sided sight rail would allow for multiple accessory attachments like a removable wrist brace, stabilisers or what have you.


----------



## pelleteer

A RIS mountable whiskey flask would be complete and total genius!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi ZDP-189
Lets give it a shot ! a joint project i like it pm me let see if we can move it on
HOGAN CASTINGS UK


----------



## pelleteer

All joking aside, a catty with integral rails cast into the bottom and maybe on the outside of each fork prong wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## ZDP-189

pelleteer said:


> Hi ZDP-189
> Lets give it a shot ! a joint project i like it pm me let see if we can move it on
> HOGAN CASTINGS UK


When the above design is finalised, I'll release the design and directly associated IP to you. Do you want it prototyping or are you set up better to do it in-house?

What do you think of casting practicality? BTW, the tapped screw holes are optional.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Dan
Do I like the look of this







think it will look good when you put more detail to
Pete


----------



## ZDP-189

It just occurred to me that some sights have spacing screws, so if we wanted to make it universally compatible, a little milling would be required. Bummer. I leave that up to Pete. Sorry, mate.

I still think it has merit. This design would allow lots and lots of options. Some examples:


Sight pips
Red dot sights (maybe valid with a brace)
Flashlight
Camera
Stabilisers
Arrow rest (at least 2 methods)
Wrist brace
Lanyard
Weights
Grips
Chrony brace for test shooting
Stock and trigger
Rangefinder
Fishing reel
Whisky flask
Spring- or gravity-fed magazine
Belt hook
Some above possibilities might also be mounted across more than one rail, or in one of the threaded or keyed holes.

Some modification may become needed with the fork tip rails to add clearance. I don't know how bands will shoot over and I don't want them to snag. This is one way I might bring the tip rails down and away. it's less elegant, but it gets them away from the tips.










In this variant, I have also narrowed the fork gap.










Opinions? Besides it looking like a Roddenberry-era Klingon Bird of Prey


----------



## pelleteer

ZDP, those pics are very similar to what I had in mind, except I was only picturing one rail at the bottom as opposed to your three. Now that i've seen it, I like your idea better.


----------



## ZDP-189

No, as it turns out, you're right. I did a mock up and realised that it can't be gripped hammer-style because the bottom rails and structure interferes with the lower part of the hand. I addition, the top has become unwieldy. After extending the handle, I looked at it's a beast; an angular corss-like structure - something an alien priest might carry. I need to dump the lower side rails and go to a more traditional Y-shape because that will cut bulk at the top.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Dan
Its comeing on nice any chance of different elevations?
Pete


----------



## ZDP-189

If that means adjusting the angle of the rail, I intended that to be taken care of by the elevation adjustment on the sight. If you want to swing the rail then I will need to design moving parts which must be cast separately. Is that what you want?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Dan
I think the slingshot is OK no moving parts? just a bit more info from the drawing??
Pete


----------



## ZDP-189

Pete,

I'm going to take some micarta or MDF board and cut the profile out using a bandsaw, a belt sander, a drill press and a hand file filing flush to the jaws of the vise. In this way, I will know that all the edges are square and will ensure that all the mounts are square and parallel. I will assemble the slingshot from separate blocks so that the inner corners will be sharp. The handle will be 3/8" thick, the fork tips 3/16" and the rails maybe 1 1/2". I may make some fillets between the blocks for strength and to help the pour. I will precisely step the handle forward into the tips with the bevels shown. The tips will be rounded over. I may build up more of a pistol grip if more bulk is needed.

The slingshot is supposed to be shot sideways 'gangsta-style'.










The sites would be mounted on the side of the tips. I will only use one lower rail, positioned at the bottom. The lower side rails have gone.

I will do all this fairly soon after the design is finalised, but I have the 1,000 posts competition fork to do first.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Dan
take your time all good things come to him who waits 
not going anywere
Pete


----------



## christopher

I love the design ZDP-189.

Suggestions: 
1) Do not cast or mill the rails. Just provide the mounting surfaces and screw points to attach RIS rails to certain places. All the points you have look good. RIS rails come in many different styles and lengths to fit different components. People can buy the rails themselves cheaply. You can find on the web what thread and tap RIS rails use.

2) The band attachment points on the fork should be inter-changable. Meaning fork tips should be screwed on or off to allow different mounting styles and bands. That way you can sell accessories on attaching different bands cleanly to the fork tips.

3) Add three taps to attach stabilizers for the front. So either the straight out or "V" configuration can be used. And one at the bottom as a vertical weight.

If these can be done and milled ( not casted ) from aluminum I will buy one from you no doubt. Put me down as the first order. If you can't anodize that's ok, I can easily find an annodizer to do it in dust black. If you can't find a machine shop I have a contact that I have used in the past. He does insanely amazing work. Based on my own designs he has made me one-off prototypes. Some stainless steel, aluminum, and delrin.

http://www.sergisonmachine.net

If you can't make this, can you publish this design under the Creative Commons for non-commercial use? I can then price it out for one to be made as a one-off for myself.


----------



## pelleteer

christopher said:


> I love the design ZDP-189.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 1) Do not cast or mill the rails. Just provide the mounting surfaces and screw points to attach RIS rails to certain places. All the points you have look good. RIS rails come in many different styles and lengths to fit different components. People can buy the rails themselves cheaply. You can find on the web what thread and tap RIS rails use.


A good idea, but it might drive costs up to an undesirable level. I'm thinking they'd have to drill and tap all the mounting points and pop in some threaded steel (or possibly brass?) inserts. You wouldn't want to thread stuff straight into aluminum. That adds a lot more labor to the manufaturing process. It would certainly add a lot of customization potential as you pointed out, I just don't know how feasible it'd be cost wise. Of course, ZDP and Hogan may prove me wrong.


----------



## ZDP-189

I understand where Christopher is coming from. It can be hard to fit your favourite gizmo to a specific rail. Even if I get the simensions right, spacers positions and rail length are an issue.

It seems my options are limited though because of the board's thickness. I can cut a groove, but then the thickness of the frame doesn't allow for much spacing for screw holes. I don't want to depend on one screw hole, but maybe that's the way forward. The second option is to draw out extensions to be longer than the board is thick, but that would require a deeper sand mould and more packing. BTW, does anyone have the proper dimensions of a sight rail blank/base?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi Dan
The cost for Drill & Tap will not kill the job/ Just bild up the area were you need the holes
Brass fittings are not a problem?
Pete


----------



## christopher

When making insert points into aluminum, you use helicoil inserts made of stainless steel. Helicoils provide an excellent mount point and are very cheap. This is what paintball gun manufacturers use on aluminum main bodies. Usually you see them where the grip attaches to the main body. I've never ever seen a helicoil come out of aluminum.

I would shy away from brass for external port helicoils as brass weathers to easily and I have had issues where brass mount points sieze up against machined screws. And I love brass. Beautiful metal.

If I'm reading the CAD right I also like the tap between the forks to add an arrow rest, hi-glow slight, or whatever of the shooter's choosing. Might look into best tap size for greatest versatility. Look at arrow biscuits and fibre optic sights. That was a neat extra.

Also I need to explain why I prefer machined/milled aluminum. Anodizing casted aluminum seems to be hit and miss, usually dirty looking. I have been told, that the anodized layer is not as hard and corrosion resistant as to parts machines from solid aluminum blocks. Hence why as many casted aluminum products are powder coated.


----------



## dude101

Hi Dan,

You got me thinking I have a laser from a air weapon that should work well for this purpose how do you think it would be possible to adjust for vertical difference of would you zero at one distance and then compensate

just a thought..........

Dave


----------



## philly

Jeez, I am just working on my first natural. You guys are light years ahead. Sounds awsome.
Phil


----------



## USASlingshot

philly said:


> Jeez, I am just working on my first natural. You guys are light years ahead. Sounds awsome.
> Phil


you'll catch up soon enough. keep at it up and most importantly have fun.


----------



## ZDP-189

dude101 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> You got me thinking I have a laser from a air weapon that should work well for this purpose how do you think it would be possible to adjust for vertical difference of would you zero at one distance and then compensate
> 
> just a thought..........
> 
> Dave


Yeah, drop at 10 yards is in the order of 2 inches which is easy to visualise. A laser might run out of adjustment range. Elevation rails would be needed.

I'd have thought a pip sight would be better.


----------



## Guest

laser aiming adjustment system is core for different shooting distance,that is core design,otherwise laser installment is nothing.

p.s. laser flashlight maybe not allowed to be imported in some countries.


----------



## ZDP-189

Yeah, I wouldn't recommend laser aiming for anything but 2-axis gimballed shooters pivoting along the drawn bands.

No doubt this design will be useful for other things like pip sights, flashlights and other gadgets; a nice experimental platform. AFAIK, it's the only alternative to the HFX in this regards.

I'll only be making the one, thereafter the design's Hogancastings to do with as they please.


----------



## mr.joel

That's a shame it's not readily available, I like the idea of a backup M203 launcher. Really could make an impression when some jackass says, "What are you gonna do with that?"


----------



## Guest

chinese laser aiming system with 2 laser flashlights (left and right) for shooting accuracy adjustment.(red and green one)


----------



## ZDP-189

Er, yes. Just like that.


----------



## Guest

chinese fork connection structure ,look like this.


----------



## Sam

Lol in the 'Last post section' of the forum the title of this topic displayed as 'I just butchered Flatband...' I was worried for a second there!


----------

